
Podcast Feed of YCombinator Startup Schools 2005-Present - mattjaynes
http://feeds.feedburner.com/Ycombinator-StartupSchool
======
mattjaynes
This podcast contains all the published podcasts from the last 3 years of
Startup School. Talks from 2005 and 2006 are linked to the official recordings
and those from 2007 are linked to my lower quality recordings until the
official ones are released.

If you were not there this year and are short on time - I'd recommend
listening to Paul Buchheit, Paul Graham, and Greg McAdoo first.

~~~
bootload
thanks for the link Matt, many hours of listening will follow. Do you know the
location of the images for '2007 Recent founders Panel' that match this talk?
<http://weblava.net/2007-03/startup-
school/Startup_School_2007-Recent_Founders.mp3>

~~~
mattjaynes
My pleasure ;) I did look around to try and find those slides. I should
probably just email those guys and ask for it. Here are a couple of shots I
found: <http://flickr.com/photos/bluesmoon/tags/reddit/>
<http://reddit.com/static/spreddit/reddit2mockup.jpg>

~~~
bootload
Beaut. Now I can listen & see the shots :) thanks for the effort.

